# REPUBLIC ACT No. 11313 uploading or sharing of one’s photos without consent, video and audio recordings



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

More PI laws to become familiar with.

Saw a post on another PI Expat site. I can't post the link as it will violate Forum rules since it's considered competition.

An Expat You Tube blogger was videoing a food court area at a mall in Manila. He was approached by a lady who identified herself as an Attorney. She demanded he delete the video of her or she would call the police. She quoted the "Safe Spaces Act" and the "Data Privacy Act". The Expat deleted the video in front of her and then moved on.

"Safe Spaces Act"

(d) _Gender_ refers to a set of socially ascribed characteristics, norms, roles, attitudes, values and expectations identifying the social behavior of men and women, and the relations between them

e) _Gender-based online sexual harassment_ refers to an online conduct targeted at a particular person that causes or likely to cause another mental, emotional or psychological distress, and fear of personal safety, sexual harassment acts including unwanted sexual remarks and comments, threats, *uploading or sharing of one’s photos without consent, video and audio recordings*, cyberstalking and online identity theft;

*An alien who commits gender-based online sexual harassment shall be subject to deportation proceedings after serving sentence and payment of fines. *

SOURCE: Republic Act No. 11313

"Data Privacy Act"

SOURCE: IMPLEMENTING RULES AND REGULATIONS OF REPUBLIC ACT NO. 10173, KNOWN AS THE â€œDATA PRIVACY ACT OF 2012â€


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

It seem "western" countries have much to learn from the Philippines concerning such...


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Totally agree with the lady. Hate these people with phones freely taking vids of anyone without a care for their privacy or whether they wish to be in some prats "vlog".
One good trick of course if you see such a person is to turn on the camera flash on your phone, face it towards said vlogger and wait till he pans your way. The Sunday markets in Makati attract a lot of these types, both Filipinos and expats who think their vlog will be better /different to the 2486 other vlogs that have already been made on same subject.
Privacy is becoming rarer and rarer these days.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This has been a real concern for a long time, you would never want to get caught filming, photographing or posting on any social media website Government agency employee's or anyone working in the justice system.

There used to be a hotline number posted on the PBI website to report on Foreigners but 2 - 3 years ago it disappeared the citizen could make a 1000 pesos reporting over stayers or troublesome Expats.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I totally agree with the woman also. I hate being filmed or photographed and its getting harder to avoid as these vloggers are all over the place. But the law should work both ways and I hope it does...

Just the other day my gf sent me a link on FB to a video where there were expats were chillin out with their wives on a nice beach in Manila (I think its called Dolomite Beach?). This local Filipino vlogger just walks right up to them camera rolling "HELLO WHERE ARE YOU FROM?" the dude was checking his phone and looked up startled.

All of them (guys from the UK, Netherlands and Germany) were very polite and answered questions the vlogger had. I'd be very uncomfortable having a stranger ramming a camera in my face. At the very least keep it turned off and ask if they may film. Basic politeness.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont find it a big problem myself when being in e g a mall or somewhere else crowded, such dont bother me, 
BUT I dont like when people* disturb me even WITHOUT camera  when Im in nature or sit at veranda relaxing or do something concentrated. I do such often so I want people to call before visiting, so in Phils I better live extra far from people and with no good transports so they have to walk far to get chance to disturb me haha

In some "western" countries the justice system dont do much against even HIDDEN cams in dressing rooms and such!!!

* Except small kids. Most of them are fun to get "disturbed" by


----------

